# Key Post: Replacing water tank in attic



## budapest (18 May 2005)

My friend is currently trying to get quotes for replacing an old aluminium water tank in the attic of her house with a PVC one but plumbers are quoting 400 euro for what seems like a fairly straightforward job. Has anyone here had to do this or do you think this sounds anyway reasonable? People seem to be able to charge what they like lately. Thanks.


----------



## DOBBER22 (18 May 2005)

*Re: replacing water tank in attic*

Be sure that your friend buys a water tank that will fit through the trap door of the attic you'd be amazed at the amount of people that have made that mistake 


Good Luck


----------



## EvilDoctorK (20 May 2005)

*Re: replacing water tank in attic*

I'm sure I've had more than one leaflet in the door from plumbers offering to replace your water tank for a little over €200 - incl. supplying and fitting the new tank. These were presumably non-nixer/tommer jobs too - they would be the "official" price

So €400 seems a bit steep I would have thought based on this.


----------



## OhPinchy (20 May 2005)

*Re: replacing water tank in attic*

The cost price of a 50 gallon PVC coffin tank is €80 and between travel and installation time it will take up half a day of the plumber's time. So that leaves €120 minus a few euro for fittings for the plumber's labour - considering most plumbers price their time at €300 a day that would be a very good deal.


----------



## DOBBER22 (20 May 2005)

*Re: replacing water tank in attic*



			
				OhPinchy said:
			
		

> The cost price of a 50 gallon PVC coffin tank is €80 and between travel and installation time it will take up half a day of the plumber's time. So that leaves €120 minus a few euro for fittings for the plumber's labour - considering most plumbers price their time at €300 a day that would be a very good deal.


 
My fathers was done in an hour he had all the materials bought the neighbour just had to drop around after his dinner of course with his tool bag and hey E50.00 for an hours work wasn't bad.


----------



## Lucret (5 Jan 2006)

*Pumped water system - no tanks in attic*

Hi,

Has anyone experience of using a pump instead of water tank in the attic for domestic water supply. I was thinking of pressurising the water supplied to the house using a pump in the garage instead of having a tank in the attic.

thanks


----------



## z102 (6 Jan 2006)

*Re: Pumped water system - no tanks in attic*

I do. But why do you want to use a pump in the garage? As long as you have enough pressure and capacity (pipe diameter) coming with the mains you could connect directly.GB and Ireland are the last nations in Europe where the tank- in- the- attic (the Stanley and Livingstone system I call it) is used. But on the other hand if there isn't enough pressure with the mains then a pump connected directly would suck the pipe empty leaving your neighbours dry. Don't take more than there is (smiley). A trained plumber or better a civil engeneer can advise you how to get around that issue, if it is one.


----------



## Touch Wood (6 Jan 2006)

*Re: Pumped water system - no tanks in attic*

When you put a pump in the garage you also need to combine it with a tank.


----------



## ophelia (28 Feb 2006)

*Water Tank In attic*

I have been told by my plumber that the galvanised water tank in my attic has gone rusty and needs to be replaced with a plastic one. He has quoted me E350, parts and fitting. Does this seem a fair price?


----------



## gnasher (28 Feb 2006)

*Re: Water Tank In attic*

I've had 3 guys out this week looking at installing gas central heating and all 3 said if the attic tank was metal and needed to change to plastic, it would cost me 350


----------



## ophelia (28 Feb 2006)

*Re: Water Tank In attic*

Thanks gnasher. Thought it sounded about right.


----------



## DOBBER22 (28 Feb 2006)

*Re: Water Tank In attic*

Had my own replaced two years ago for E350 although my Father took the clever route of buying the materials himself and getting the plummer neighbour next door to install it for E50.

Good Luck


----------



## ophelia (1 Mar 2006)

*Re: Water Tank In attic*

I forgot to ask........... How did the plumber get the old tank down through the trapdoor? or did he just leave it in the attic.


----------



## Deirdra (1 Mar 2006)

*Re: Water Tank In attic*

If the tank got into the attic in the first place, it must be possible to get it out somehow. Suggest you make sure thats part of the deal to take the old one away.


----------



## Carpenter (1 Mar 2006)

*Re: Water Tank In attic*




			
				Deirdra said:
			
		

> If the tank got into the attic in the first place, it must be possible to get it out somehow. Suggest you make sure thats part of the deal to take the old one away.


 
Not quite true, with larger tanks it is quite the norm for the tanks to be manipulated into position before the ceiling is slabbed! With older steel tanks the only way to get them out through a 20x 20" hatch might be to cut them up first- of course this is hard work and explains why you'll often find an old (rusted through) disconnected tank in the attic of an older house.


----------



## ophelia (1 Mar 2006)

*Re: Water Tank In attic*

My plumber has just answered the question. Appearently he leaves it in the attic. It would have to be cut up in order to remove it, this would be a fire hazard, so it stays.


----------



## BillK (1 Mar 2006)

*Re: Water Tank In attic*

A point to think about is if you have a combination boiler you don't have a tank in the loft.


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Mar 2006)

*Re: Water Tank In attic*

I find the old tank handy for storing things in the attic and it keeps the dampness/mould away from them.


----------



## DOBBER22 (1 Mar 2006)

*Re: Water Tank In attic*

I removed my old tank from the attic when we had the Stira attic stairs fitted the guy who fitted it suggested that it would be the perfect time to get rid of it, when he cut the ceiling to adjust to the size of the new stairs he handed me down the old tank which fitted through no bother.

Good Luck


----------



## mcbren (2 May 2006)

*moving hot water tank to attic?*

We're getting an attic conversion done and the guy who's doing it wants to move the tank in the hotpress up to the attic. Can anyone tell me whether moving this up to the attic would cause problems with the tank and/or the central heating system?
Thanks


----------



## bacchus (2 May 2006)

*Re: moving hot water tank to attic?*




			
				mcbren said:
			
		

> We're getting an attic conversion done and the guy who's doing it wants to move the *tank in the hotpress up to the attic*. Can anyone tell me whether moving this up to the attic would cause problems with the tank and/or the central heating system?


Is that the immersion tank you are referring to?

Do you also have a water tank (feed from water mains and feeding the immersion tank in hot press) in the attic?


----------



## BillK (2 May 2006)

*Re: moving hot water tank to attic?*

If it is the immersion tank you would have to make very sure that it was insulated properly.
The other point to consider is inspecting it on a regular basis to make sure that there is leakage.

I know that when we changed to a combination boiler, for which you don't need any tanks in the attic, I was horrified to see the state of the tanks that were removed - I could have poked my finger through one of them.


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Jul 2006)

Some other relevant key posts:

*Attics* 

Condensation
Conversion
Flooring
Insulation
Ladders
Windows


----------

